
Expat Internals: The Hash Tables - uyoakaoma
https://libexpat.github.io/doc/expat-internals-the-hash-tables/
======
SloopJon
I see that libexpat adopted SipHash just last month, per issue #35 / pull
request #39.

------
donpdonp
Note the title refers to "Expat, a C library for parsing XML", not an obscure
novel title for ex-patriots living abroad. Given what shows up on hackernews
these days, I had assumed the later on first reading.

~~~
crishoj
I believe the term is "expatriates".

